# Old vs New



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 30 yr old sears 1/4" router with a trigger switch. The trigger sw is getting finicky but small, easy to handle & light weight. Got a new Bosch kit with plunge base, guide fence & regular base. For me bit selection determines which one I use mostly but for trim & more delicate stuff, I always go for the light weight craftsman. Allot might be that the bosch is new to me & am still learning how to turn it on & off. Making a top & bench so the bigger bosch will mostly be in the bench. Got the bosch to make joints in a 2-1/2" workbench, needed HP & larger bits. 
Old vs New, 
Both have benefits, the job & comfotable-ness (sp) dictate which one, for the user.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It sounds like apples and oranges Dave. Your older Craftsman is most likely in the 1 to 1-1/4 HP range. A fair comparison as far as weight would be against the new Bosch Colt palm router, which is easy to use with one hand. Which Bosch model did you purchase?


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4 Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets & edge guide


----------

